# From nothing to something



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Went out past Portofino with my wife yesterday. I brought the kayak and all my gear but I wasn't sure what we would do. We started to surf fish with live fleas but no takers. Then we see ladyfish smacking all over the surf and I tie on a jig head with a grub and bam.. First time catching anything on an artificial in the surf. I hand the pole to my wife and she starts slaying them, she probably caught and released 5 in 5 minutes. The one I caught i hooked onto my big rod and reel and kayaked the bait out (more for practicing my surf launches). After about 20 minutes my 6/0 is absolutely screaming. After about 15-20 minutes I got a nice blacktip ( I think) on shore. Snapped a quick pic and released him free of injury. Thanks to the guy on the beach who helped release him. Saw a sea turtle, sting rays, caught stuff in the cast net from the surf, caught fresh fleas, caught fish on artificial bait, caught my first shark completely solo. Add to all this that I didn't dump the pro angler not even once on 3 launches and re-entries, yesterday was an AWESOME day at the beach with my wife!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice job! Water looks beautiful...


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's awesome! What a great report. Way to get 'em!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

That picture is cool. I dont know if you did some editing or used a filter to give it that aged look, but I like it. You should show that to people and tell them an awesome story about how you caught that shark with only your hands and a turkey neck or something.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we had a blast to say the least. 
Timeflies- while the regular picture was bad ass, I filtered this so I can't take full credit. And as far as my family in Jersey is concerned, I wrestled this beast onto the sand with nothing other than my bare hands!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice! i like how your like 15 feet back so it looks bigger! haha. 

good job!


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Lowprofile- is this more to your liking? This was last summer though. 
The shark I caught yesterday was mighty active on the sand so I figured I better keep my distance. Now shoot me a PM so I can get on some fish in the kayak wit ya.
Joe


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hook line stinker said:


> Lowprofile- is this more to your liking? This was last summer though.
> The shark I caught yesterday was mighty active on the sand so I figured I better keep my distance. Now shoot me a PM so I can get on some fish in the kayak wit ya.
> Joe


lol. i'm shark fishin this weekend. probably that area too. 

and this is more my style. :thumbup: haha.


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

I saw you set up. Honked on the way by. I'll come to your side of the street soon enough.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

KOfishing- you should have came by..I am a newbie in the gulf but the water was too nice not to get in there a little bit and get some practice in the surf.

LowPro- I didn't know you were supposed to go smaller in a pissing contest but here I'll play along..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hook line stinker said:


> KOfishing- you should have came by..I am a newbie in the gulf but the water was too nice not to get in there a little bit and get some practice in the surf.
> 
> LowPro- I didn't know you were supposed to go smaller in a pissing contest but here I'll play along..


I accept my defeat. and i thought we were seeing who got the closest. haha. 

you fishing sharks this weekend?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing!
catch 'em up.


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Newb here as well. Thought about the practice but had to catch some fish.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hook line stinker said:


> Lowprofile- is this more to your liking? This was last summer though.
> The shark I caught yesterday was mighty active on the sand so I figured I better keep my distance. Now shoot me a PM so I can get on some fish in the kayak wit ya.
> Joe


Nice shark and all but, what's those lights shooting from the Sky? Lol


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Not this weekend, I'm busy for Saturday and Sunday is church/family time unless you're going Sunday afternoon/night.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not sure if any of you will be in the area, but I'll be out at Ft. Pickens this weekend, probably Saturday morning to afternoon, hopefully the second parking area if I can find a spot. Stop by if you guys are in the area, the wife and I will be under the blue umbrella. I always get the black tips and the spinners mixed up, which one doesn't have the black on the anal fin? I though the blacktips were without that and the spinners were with? Good luck for everyone going out, pics on monday hopefully.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

JerseyDevil13 said:


> Not sure if any of you will be in the area, but I'll be out at Ft. Pickens this weekend, probably Saturday morning to afternoon, hopefully the second parking area if I can find a spot. Stop by if you guys are in the area, the wife and I will be under the blue umbrella. I always get the black tips and the spinners mixed up, which one doesn't have the black on the anal fin? I though the blacktips were without that and the spinners were with? Good luck for everyone going out, pics on monday hopefully.



Surf looks to be pretty gnarly Sat FYI.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Crap.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Why is that my days off, and the good days for fishing never line up.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Make that I'm going out on Sunday, surf looks better that day.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel you man. My Boss let me borrow his Kayak for a while and ever since ive gotten it, every weekend the surf is rough. I have been going in the eves after work but I really love to go super early sat or sun mornings.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I live over in Daphne so it's a solid hour commitment just to get to the beach. Makes those early dawn patrols pretty rough this time of the year. Now that doesn't mean I won't make it over there, just probably don't get out as often as a lot of you guys do. 
-JD13


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hook line stinker said:


> Not this weekend, I'm busy for Saturday and Sunday is church/family time unless you're going Sunday afternoon/night.


sat. afternoon till sunday morning. surf isn't a big deal. as long as the current isnt ripping sideways and the grass is minimal should be a good night. otherwise its short drops and many bait changes. 

i might go after work tomorrow to get a fresh sharpnose to run first thing.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

You use sharpnose as bait?
Never heard of that.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hook line stinker said:


> You use sharpnose as bait?
> Never heard of that.


and black tips.


----------

